# Home "studio"



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Cool forum! I've slowly been turning my HT into a little studio of sorts. I've got an M-Audio MobilePreUSB and Behringer mic which I use with Cubase software as well as TrueRTA.  My Vox AD60VTX amp works nicely for DI electric guitar as well. Haven't done much lately with the arrival of a baby, but here are some pics of my bass-trapping/reflection control:

















As I mentioned, I've really not done anything in it for months, but here's a song I did when learning the Cubase software...excuse the cell phone noises.  Everything's through that mic and pre, with Cubase's plug-ins for reverb and compression (a friend remastered it with Ozone):

http://home.comcast.net/~tgilvey/Patience-JG-OzonedMastered.mp3


----------



## Hugh (May 19, 2006)

Hey Jack,

Nice job on guitar and voice, I had it cranked and my wife came down stairs (first time for awhile she's showed any interest at all) to ask me which band it was, I informed her G & R to which she replied, "oh yeh you guys should play this song".


That's a compliment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Cool forum! I've slowly been turning my HT into a little studio of sorts. I've got an M-Audio MobilePreUSB and Behringer mic which I use with Cubase software as well as TrueRTA.  My Vox AD60VTX amp works nicely for DI electric guitar as well.
> <abridged>  Everything's through that mic and pre, with Cubase's plug-ins for reverb and compression (a friend remastered it with Ozone):
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tgilvey/Patience-JG-OzonedMastered.mp3



Hello Jack, glad you like the forum. Feel free to post any questions you might have relating to studio recording. There is alot of help here to get you thru the problems that sometimes occur. :wave:

~Bryan


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Hugh said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> Nice job on guitar and voice, I had it cranked and my wife came down stairs (first time for awhile she's showed any interest at all) to ask me which band it was, I informed her G & R to which she replied, "oh yeh you guys should play this song".
> 
> ...


 Hehe...thanks, Hugh.


----------

